# Vacuum Motor?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody use a vacuum cleaner motor in there prop?

I was thinking maybe making a crank ghost, but it may be to fast for that. Monster in the box or coffin lid opener using some sort of cam maybe better suited. Any other ideas?

Is there a way I could use a dimmer switch or something to control the motor speed?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I have used vacuum motors for noise and ticklers but not much else. Never had any luck with the dimmer switch. Oh it worked but by the time the motor produced enough torque to do much of anything it was really going at a high rpm. It should be noted that they were commercial grade motors.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Would it be to high rpm for a Monster in the Box or Slamming Coffin Lid used with a cam?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

In my case it was. Actually wore the lid out in about an hour.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd buy another one and use them to make a vacforming machine to make more props!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Vacuum motor? That sucks! 

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Or is it blows, Moon dog?


----------

